# Woodcraft purchase options



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I want to buy a band saw from Woodcraft and pay for it with PayPal. I have some credit on PayPal, so that's why I specifically want to use that payment option. I can do that on their web site, but shipping is over $200. I also know that I could order it at the store, have it shipped there at no charge, but I don't believe PayPal would be a payment option.

My question is, does anyone know if I can order an item online from them and have it shipped to the store for free?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

No idea, but I have a WoodCraft very near, and the Owner?Manager has done a number of things to have sales go through his till, that I would have never thought would work out. Have you asked locally? I can see Allen going for PayPal, it's not "theee bank" but it is fairly mainline anymore. He certainly could know he has the funds, prior to giving up the saw, being as they are very quick transactions.

The obvious advantage to using your local brick and mortar is it may well help keep a slow store alive, so that you will have "local" Lotta folks used to, and don't anymore. Just saying.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 visit local Woodcraft and ask them.

Most newer POS Bluetooth and card scanners have software that allows use of 3rd party payment processors (like Apple Pay, Samsung Pay, Google Wallet, Bit Pay, and Paypal). Question is does the retailer have it enabled. Have seen Paypal as payment option at local grocery/pet/convenience stores, and even at gas pump.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Why not take your money out of PayPal and deposit in your account ?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'm friends with one of the employees at my local Woodcraft and she suggested talking to the owner as well. I just thought I'd ask in case someone knew of a ship-to-store option on the order page that I'd missed.

RL, it's a credit, not cash in my account. I don't see the difference, but apparently it's how PayPal works.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

Buy a gift card online with your paypal credit and use it in-store for the saw purchase.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Buy a gift card online with your paypal credit and use it in-store for the saw purchase.
> 
> - ClammyBallz


That looks like it'll work. Thanks!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Clammy's suggestion worked just fine. I bought email gift cards online, took them to the store the next day, and now I have a shiny new 10-326 sitting out in the shop. Seems like a pretty decent saw. Definitely a major upgrade from my 12" 1950s era Atlas Press Co saw. I'll be putting a narrower blade on that one and keeping to use for detail cuts. I've used it since I was 8 years old, so it has some real sentimental value.

Thanks Clammy!


----------

